# Milo and Friends Doggie Videos Urgent Happy Dogs at High Kill Shelter



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

E-mail and info form Petra. I am crossposting

MILO, the Labrador/Shepherd mix (4 years old)


So I found out more information on Milo and I hate that this is coming after my initial mailing; however, it needs to be told and people who second guess it can call Liberty County Animal Control to confirm it because I don't want anyone thinking that I made this up to get him rescued or to raise funds. I work full-time and never get to meet the dogs until the weekend and then I often don't get to speak to the officer who brought in a dog. This time the kennel tech did not even know until after the fact that Milo's story was much worse than we initially thought. See, there IS family in Hinesville who could have taken Milo after his original owner died. In fact, they are the ones who alerted Animal Control that the old man died and left animals behind that needed to be picked up from the property. When animal control officers arrived on the property way out in the country they found a back yard with hogs, chicken and other farm animals, all living in total filth. They found a Chow mix who was kept in a RABBIT HUTCH. He was totally unsocialized and had to be killed immediately. They said that it seems he had never been out of that hutch and he was malnourished and living in his own excrement. They found Milo tied to the bumper of a rusty old truck in the woods on that property. A week after they picked up Milo they were told that there had been a third dog. When they went back that third dog had died. When I first looked at Milo I thought that he had the look of a dog that should be much larger but here he only weighs about 40 pounds. I believe his growth was stunned due to being tied up all the time and not being fed regularly. Honestly, it is beyond us that he is no aggressive and is so nice with the other dogs. He is housed with a senior Black Lab mix and a red Heinz 57 right now and all of them get along splendidly. The kennel tech tells me that he is actually HAPPY at Animal Control! Can you imagine how sad a dogs life must have been for that dog to be HAPPY at a high-kill facility???!!! Of course it's because we all love Milo - even before we knew how bad his life had been we loved him. We give him as much attention as we can and he is growing on us more and more. It makes things even harder because even though we have been told that we can keep him there a little longer, as we refer to him as our "special case," the fact that his hip is hurt is not helping matters none. We had him at the vet last week to get his leg looked at and found out that it actually is his hip. We would love to get an X-Ray done to know more but truly don't have the funds. And what if he needs surgery, we surely don't have the funds for that either. There is a wonderful foster home for him in Pennsylvania but they don't have the funds for more than regular vetting and neuter. Can anyone please help us get this boy out of there? Donations can be sent to [email protected] which is my PayPal account or to Dr. Beatie at Beatie Animal Clinic in Hinesville, GA: 912-368-4080. If you donate directly to Dr. Beatie please let his office staff know it's for Milo and will go on Petra Brook's rescue account. 



Here is the original posting once more and there's video of him playing with Herbie and Rover, too: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsujUWWKXRI



Milo

is a heartbreaker for sure. He was not a stray dog nor was he dropped off by strangers who claimed to have found him. Milo’s owner died. He was old and died and left Milo behind with no family to care for him. So now Milo is forced to stay in a cell in a high-kill animal control facility and wait for his own death day to come. To make matters worth Milo hurt one of his hind legs; it appears to be a slipped knee. He runs with it and lies down on it but it is clear to see that it is causing him discomfort. My brain is telling me that Milo may not make it out of here under the circumstances, but my heart is telling me that God can’t let this be the end for him. He is such a loving and sweet dog. He enjoys and even seeks out the company of other dogs and is very gentle. He is a skinny little thing and when you meet him you can’t help but love him. A family actually looked at him this past weekend but they were so concerned about his leg that they felt they may not be able to take on the responsibility of vetting him. Please, here is a beautiful soul that just wants to be given a chance. Please, please give Milo the chance he so desperately needs. 

SEE OTHER URGENT DOG VIDEOS
http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/05/may18-2009-doggie-videso-euth-date-may.html


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Good news. Milo is in Pennsylvania with new owners, He has a few big medical problems but is happy.
Barry got adopted. One of the Goden Setter mixes did and a few others. Petra has all the info.


----------

